# Gamecube Hair Colors?



## Tartarus (May 26, 2020)

Does anyone have a list of all the hair colors that were available in the Gamecube version of AC? I'm trying to make my character look retro.


----------



## Rosewater (May 26, 2020)

Player
					

The player, also known as the villager or boy/girl, is a term used for the playable human character in the Animal Crossing series. The player may be either a boy...




					nookipedia.com
				




Here you go, friend. Brown, pink, purple, and a blue for the girls. Boy characters got no hair


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Player
> 
> 
> The player, also known as the villager or boy/girl, is a term used for the playable human character in the Animal Crossing series. The player may be either a boy...
> ...


‘boys got no hair’ OMG


----------



## NasikaSakura (Jul 13, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the hair colors that were available in the Gamecube version of AC? I'm trying to make my character look retro.


Gamecube version characters didn't have obvious hair. The "horns" that come out of the top of the boy's head and the sides of the girl's face are debated to be hair. The color are chosen based on your answers to Rover as the game initiates and were not changeable. You can see the different varieties in face guides, like the one here: https://www.jvgs.net/guides/ac/face-guide.shtml . If you really want retro hair, you can scan a QR code for a previous version of the game which had the "horned hats." ( Source: 



 ).


----------



## Tartarus (Jul 19, 2020)

NasikaSakura said:


> Gamecube version characters didn't have obvious hair. The "horns" that come out of the top of the boy's head and the sides of the girl's face are debated to be hair. The color are chosen based on your answers to Rover as the game initiates and were not changeable. You can see the different varieties in face guides, like the one here: https://www.jvgs.net/guides/ac/face-guide.shtml . If you really want retro hair, you can scan a QR code for a previous version of the game which had the "horned hats." ( Source:
> 
> 
> 
> ).


The stuff on the sides of the girl's face are definitely hair, the hairdo came back in later games. It's even in New Horizons. The horns are not hair as evidenced by the fact that the horned hat came back as a clothing type and not a hairdo.

Here's the old girl's hairdo and the NH version of the pointy hat if you're curious:








Rosewater said:


> Player
> 
> 
> The player, also known as the villager or boy/girl, is a term used for the playable human character in the Animal Crossing series. The player may be either a boy...
> ...


Sweet! ty!


----------



## NasikaSakura (Jul 22, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> The stuff on the sides of the girl's face are definitely hair, the hairdo came back in later games. It's even in New Horizons. The horns are not hair as evidenced by the fact that the horned hat came back as a clothing type and not a hairdo.
> 
> Here's the old girl's hairdo and the NH version of the pointy hat if you're curious:
> 
> ...


OMIGOSH, I COULD SCREAM! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! All these years, my little child self is validated in her belief that it was hair all along! XD I absolutely adore how the ears barely peek out from the old hairdo in the new graphics. Ah, I just... It does my heart such good. . . . I never thought I'd be excited about wearing that uniform as a child, haha. I literally can hear the background music just looking at it. I always hypothesized that hairstyle was meant to be the one sported under the Gamecube female character's hat. 

. . . Ah, but then again this is just a design from New Horizons meant to look like the Game Cube. Has anyone used an actual older era code in New Horizons for the female character? Honestly, I think it will look the same as the male horned hat in the Youtube video with the male style being the default design. I wish there was some definitive confirmation from Nintendo about the horns versus hair debate for Gamecube- what they were in the context of Gamecube, and not just the context of them being horns now for the "horned hat." I do still think they were hair, but I am not Nintendo.


----------



## Tartarus (Jul 28, 2020)

NasikaSakura said:


> OMIGOSH, I COULD SCREAM! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! All these years, my little child self is validated in her belief that it was hair all along! XD I absolutely adore how the ears barely peek out from the old hairdo in the new graphics. Ah, I just... It does my heart such good. . . . I never thought I'd be excited about wearing that uniform as a child, haha. I literally can hear the background music just looking at it. I always hypothesized that hairstyle was meant to be the one sported under the Gamecube female character's hat.
> 
> . . . Ah, but then again this is just a design from New Horizons meant to look like the Game Cube. Has anyone used an actual older era code in New Horizons for the female character? Honestly, I think it will look the same as the male horned hat in the Youtube video with the male style being the default design. I wish there was some definitive confirmation from Nintendo about the horns versus hair debate for Gamecube- what they were in the context of Gamecube, and not just the context of them being horns now for the "horned hat." I do still think they were hair, but I am not Nintendo.


Male style is the default design, I tried it.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not gonna lie it NEVER clicked for me that that was hair coming from under the girl's hat..... I always thought it was like big elf ears or something LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2020)

girls def have hair in AC:GCN, my very first player in that game had the thin eyes with eyelashes, and purple hair. didn't like the eyes but the hair is really somethin else lol.


----------

